# Surrogate Bunny Puppet "Jack Rabbit"



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen this or have one?



http://store.binkybunny.com/surrogate--puppet-jack-rabbit-p139.aspx





I am tempted to get oneas a friend for Thor but not sure if he would like it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 9, 2011)

It's very cute. Buttercup has a stuffy that he licks all the time.

Why don`t you try to bond Thor and Smooch

Susan


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 10, 2011)

Size scars me. I show Thor so he is in tact.  Eeeeeeee


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 10, 2011)

I have one that is similiar, got a Toys r us Tag on it. My grandkids keep stealing it off Benjamin. Seems to be a group favorite.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 10, 2011)

Becky loves her friend, cotton tail. We got it from CVS at Easter time. Becky will push her around the cage (never take cotton tail out of the cage/bed or Becky gets irate!) and they snuggle/groom.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 10, 2011)

Holy cuteness!!!


----------

